
Show HN: Developers and Startups sharing Revenue Numbers about their Projects - rafapaez
http://www.transparentstartups.com
======
rafapaez
Hey HN community! I really want to know your opinion about these changes. Is
now the message clear about what a "Transparent Startup" is? Please give me
some feedback. Thank you in advance.

------
rafapaez
I've listened to you guys, so this an improved version of my side-project,
reflecting the feedback you gave me some days ago. Hope you like it more now!

